# Backyard skating rink



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

Continue on around the perimeter. We are not making fine furniture here, A rough frame is good enough. The borders will be covered with snow banks anyway. 

The gaps underneath will be filled in with cheap fence boards and the low spots will be built up to accomodate the extra depth of water. In my case the difference will be at least 8- 10 inches.


----------



## shadytrake (Jul 8, 2012)

Now that is an interesting project.


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

Post boards and tarp are the next step. As well as tips to avoid shell ice


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

Although the yard appears flat, you can see how uneven it really is by the space underneath some of the boards.

I will fill in the underneath gaps with fence boards. 

In order to fill one end to a minimum depth of two inches, the low end will take 8-10 inches of water. Add another board across the top and don't forget to leave enough tarp to accomodate the height.


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

Wait until you are ready to start filling before laying the tarp.

The tarp should be white or clear to reflect the sun. 

Any leaves imbedded in the ice will cause the ice to melt. That spot will become a tripping hazard.

Don't fill until the sub zero temps are consistent for a few days. Fill only a few inches deep at a time. Let it freeze solid before adding another layer

If its extremely cold fill the rink in one session otherwise the second layer may not stick to the first layer and you could end up with shell ice.


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

This is cool. I can't wait to see it filled. Thanks for posting the pics Jan.

Do you do this every year?

Since when do people up in Canada play hockey? :whistling2:


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks Barb. This is only my second year, but I learned alot the first time. This one is huge. I may be too tired to skate after clearing it off all the time.

Speaking of hockey. The good news about the strike is that for the first time the Toronto Maple Flops haven't lost a game all season. Jokes

Resist the urge to paint blue lines on the tarp or ice. The sun will be attracted to those spots. 

If the deep cold doesn't set in before Christmas, I have a feeling Santa may stop by Costco for a really cool net with extended webbing so that mothers with lousy aim don't send the puck flying out of bounds.

Trudging through the snow with skates on can be a bit of a challenge.


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

I forgot about there being no hockey on tv this year. 

Do the kiddo's help keep the ice rink clear?


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

gma2rjc said:


> Do the kiddo's help keep the ice rink clear?


 
:laughing: You say funny things Barb.

No they just skuff it up. Then while I stay out to flood it for a nice smooth surface for the next day, they go in and skuff up the inside.


----------



## rossfingal (Mar 20, 2011)

creeper -
Do you have to run the Zamboni!?!


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

Why Yes, yes I do . Thats the best part.

Its a hand held one with its own shut off valve. I hook it up to the hose and run it to the laundry room.

Hot water works best. It really smooths out any gouges made from blades.

But we've gotten ahead of ourselves. I will post about that, with pictures in the near future.


----------



## rossfingal (Mar 20, 2011)

Wow!
Work, parenting, and, now - a "Zamboni"!
That's what I call "multitasking"! 

(One question - you did get a permit? -didn't you?!?)


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks for getting it Rossi.

There is definitely mulitple things going on. Always. 

Thank goodness for my daytimer.:yes:

Now only if my head will stop spinning long enough to write stuff down in it:laughing: 

...Just looked in it. I have to be in two places at the same time this am....oops


----------



## rossfingal (Mar 20, 2011)

creeper said:


> Thanks for getting it Rossi.
> 
> There is definitely mulitple things going on. Always.
> 
> ...


"Head spinning"!!!
Now you sound like Linda Blair in the movie "Exorcist"!
(I like "pea-soup"!)
Can we get some video?!?


----------



## danny325is (Dec 4, 2012)

Wow, very interesting. I was expecting to see someone who had drainage problems in their back yard, not a real Ice Rink.


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

Back boards installed on one side. OSB painted white.

All we need is some cold temps and the tarp will be installed. 

Make sure the grass is free of all small twigs and stones that could puncture the tarp. If the tarp does get a small tear, red tuck tape will do the trick (hopefully). Be sure to cover the red tape with white duct tape or the red will attract the sun


----------



## rossfingal (Mar 20, 2011)

creeper
Doesn't look too bad!
However, there are some places -
it looks like you're a 1/16th to 1/8th inch off!
(Could be a "Red-Flag" - code violation!!)
Make sure you've got enough Hot Cocoa, Marsh mellows, Peppermint
Schnapps -
(I'm sure it can be "over-looked"!) 

"RF"


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

I know it sticks out like a sore thumb, but you did see the disclaimer that we are not being precise.

A little tap with the sledge will fix that, but its not worth the trip to the garage. The tarp and snow will cover all that.


----------



## rossfingal (Mar 20, 2011)

Looks alright to me!
No snow up there?!?
No snow down here, either!?!
Hope this isn't the "proverbial", calm before the storm!!! 

Happy Holidays!


----------



## HandiMandy (May 30, 2010)

This is the first thread that has ever made me want to live somewhere cold.


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

Ross: We has some snow but a nice warm front swept in and washed it all away.

Miss Kat: That is what arenas are for. I would gladly give up skating all together for year round warmth. But if you have no choice but to suffer the cold, you may as well make the best of it.

That giant hill in the background is actually a lot steeper than it looks. Its quite the hike up. The Dad's on their snowmobiles haul all the tobagganers up. 
I must admit it is a lot of fun screaming down the hill at full speed..head first on my stomach.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Wow--That rink is much bigger than last years----a pole or two with spot lights for night skating and you're done---looking great---a gas grill for hot cocoa and grilled hot dogs,maybe---


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

I've got a clothesline that runs right across centre line. Christmas clear lights gives great ambience. You can see a pile of wood near the shed. ( remember the playset demolishion episode in the summer) 

Maybe a few chairs near the firepit and hot dogs on a stick


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Road trip! Jiju can fix up some pulled pork and Ross will make a batch of New England style Chili---


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

Jim, Mike and Ross vs Barb and I. 3 against 2 . Doc can wear the ref stripes. 

I could sell tickets to that event


----------



## rossfingal (Mar 20, 2011)

creeper said:


> Jim, Mike and Ross vs Barb and I. 3 against 2 . Doc can wear the ref stripes.
> 
> I could sell tickets to that event


That sounds interesting, Jan!
I've got a better idea!
3 against 2?
Kind of unfair! 

Plan "B" -
I'll sit by the fire -
(Someone's got to make sure the Hot Cocoa, Hot-Dogs, Chili ... are OK!)
The rest of you can "flail" at each other with "sticks" - to your heart's
content!!
Probably won't see too much of that, though!
Y'all will probably, be spending too much time in the "Penalty Box"! -
We told you kids - no "High-Sticking", "Hooking", "Tripping" ...!!! 

If Doc is going to referee this group -
hope he done brought his "full-body, armor"!!
Remember - no Hot Cocoa in the "Penalty Box! 

Speaking of "Hot Cocoa" -
"What's that clear liquid that Rossi keeps pouring into his"?!?
Don't worry! -
It's just water! 

"Ohhhh - the weather outside is frightful; but, the fire's so delightful"....

Happy Holidays!


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

Oh the weather outside is frightful 
But the fire is so delightful 
And since we've no place to go

Let It Snow! Let It Snow! Let It Snow! 

It doesn't show signs of stopping 
And I've bought some corn for popping 
The lights are turned way down low 

Let It Snow! Let It Snow! Let It Snow! 

When we finally kiss goodnight 
How I'll hate going out in the storm! 
But if you'll really hold me tight 
All the way home I'll be warm 
The fire is slowly dying 
And, my dear, we're still goodbying 
But as long as you love me so 

Let It Snow! Let It Snow! Let It Snow!


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

Ross:

Once again its very thoughtful of you to consider that the fire and refreshments need attending, but since we don't want you missing the fun we have a no contact, pleasure skate time reserved.

I, for one, do not want to miss the opportunity to see some of you men on skates..heh heh



Don't forget your helmet


----------



## rossfingal (Mar 20, 2011)

The fire won't be "slowly dying"! -
I'll make sure of that!
(Got to make some more Hot Cocoa! - with an "additive" - of course!) 
He, he, he!!

(By the way - you sell tickets?!? - I'll need a "cut" of the "gate", and video rights!!!)


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

Wait til Jim finds out he's been assigned right wing position:thumbup:


----------



## rossfingal (Mar 20, 2011)

I don't think Jim will have a problem with that!
(As long as he's not playing - "left-out"!)

Ain't going to see me on skates/skiing, anymore!
Bad knees - to say the least!

Jan -
How deep are you going to fill that up?

(Internet sure is "crawling" today!)


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

It needs at least two inches on the high side, so that will mean 10-14 inches on the low side.

I've put down a few bags of wood chips on that tarp that will take up some volume


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

Alas, my sweet affair with a warm American front is over. Brief but intense.. 

I shall never forget our time together, it will be forever special.

Don't worry friends ...snow dog and I are surviors


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

creeper said:


> Ross:
> 
> Once again its very thoughtful of you to consider that the fire and refreshments need attending, but since we don't want you missing the fun we have a no contact, pleasure skate time reserved.
> 
> ...


Helmet! I would need a small mattress, OK make that a large mattress, don't want to harm the ice when I hit it.:whistling2:

Right wing, left wing, it is all chicken to me, wait a minute, I can't stand cold.


----------



## HandiMandy (May 30, 2010)

I'd come play. I've only ever played in a rink. Call it the Winter not-so-Classic. 

I miss my boys in teal....


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

Come on up and join us !!

Never even pond hockey?? Thats always a really fun afternoon. Even more thrilling when you hear the ice crack. (never skate on grey ice. That means its not thick enough)




Here is a picture of last years small rink


----------



## HandiMandy (May 30, 2010)

You better be careful with these offers, I may just load up the fam and show up on your doorstep. I'll bring some sourdough.


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

Perfect..the more the merrier.
Would you mind picking up Barb on the way?



BARB !!


----------



## HandiMandy (May 30, 2010)

I'll even clear the burger wrappers off her seat.


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

:laughing: I'm waiting on the front porch right now MissKat. Just honk when you pull up in the driveway so I'll know it's you.

Jan, I wore skates one time when I was a kid. Let's just say I didn't make any friends on the ice that day - bumping into people, falling down, tripping people, etc. :yes:

But I have a plan! I have some of those plastic things you put under your furniture legs to make it easy to slide the couch across the floor. I'll duct tape two of those to my shoes and I'll be gliding across the ice like it's nobody's business! Woo hoo!!! It'll be so smooth that I won't even spill any of that clear liquid Ross is putting in our drinks. :thumbup:

P.S. Jim, I'm not saying Judy HAS to bring a big pan of her corn bread, but if she does, nobody will complain. :no: :laughing: 

P.S.S. What's that you said Mike? You're bringing the banana cream pies? Great! 

Somebody call DM and ask him and Mrs. DM to bring some butterscotch brownies.


----------



## rossfingal (Mar 20, 2011)

Let's see -
Jim and Judy are going to bring corn-bread -
Mike is going to bring banana cream pies -
I'll bring the chilli (Ain't going to tell you what style, chilli! - hint: it's named
after a city in Ohio)
DM might bring butterscotch brownies -
Got Hot Cocoa and Hot Dogs -

Sounds like a party, to me!!

Happy Holidays!

(Poor creeper!)


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

.....

Its tarp time. 

The price of tarps goes up considerably after the 50 ft. mark. I have two pieces that I taped together with tuck tape. Tape the underside as well. Tape over the red tuck tape with white duct tape or spray paint white.

Loosely tape the tarp up the side boards as the water fills. Make sure you have left enough slack to stretch out the corners. 

When the rink is full and the water has frozen you can tape the extra tarp more permanently.


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

Here are some pictures of the neighbourhood. I snapped these on the walk to the school. The schoolhouse is in the distance.
I thought the field looked amazing with the sun shining from one angle while storm clouds loomed overhead


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

One more. I've no idea where this swan came from at this time of year, but there she was


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

Great pictures Jan! What a great morning to be out for a walk. I love pictures of barns. On my home from vacation last summer, I thought it would be fun to take a few days off and just drive through the countryside in Illinois. I saw so many neat barns and farms - from the highway. It would be neat to drive the country roads to take pictures.

Holy cow! The ice rink already looked big, but with that white tarp, it looks even bigger. 

I don't think we have red Tuck Tape here in the U.S.A. It must be a Canadian thing as I've seen it on the Holmes on Homes show, but when I asked for it here at Lowe's one time, the guy had a very confused look on his face. After explaining to him what it was, he directed me to the tape they use for Tyvek.



> I'll bring the chilli (Ain't going to tell you what style, chilli! - hint: *it's named after a city in Ohio*)


Cincinnati Chilli?
Cleveland Chilli?
Wendy's Chilli? No wait, "Wendy's" isn't a city in Ohio.


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

gma2rjc said:


> Cincinnati Chilli?
> Cleveland Chilli?
> Wendy's Chilli? No wait, "Wendy's" isn't a city in Ohio.


 

City of Fire !!

Oh wait thats a book isn't it? 

Every morning (except for the last 2 or 3) those cattle are way down the field. There is no fence that far down and occasionally a few of the younger ones will leak out of that field and come right close to the road. They go running when the farmer brings out their bale.

The last 2 or 3 days the mommas won't stop bawling all day. MOOING all over the village. I can hear it as soon as I open my door. Must be auction time


----------



## rossfingal (Mar 20, 2011)

Nice looking place!
Sure hope you're on a "Well" -
A lot of water in there! 

"RF"

Jan -
Yeah -
Cincinatti! style.

Barb -
I've seen "Tuck" tape around here -
not that many places, though.


----------



## retired guy 60 (Jun 23, 2009)

creeper,
Great project, great pictures. I enjoyed your posts.
I see you are in Ontario. In the US, there is a theory of attractive nusinance which makes the homeowner responsible for injuries (or worse) when an individual is using some recreational thing such as a trampoline or swimming pool on the homeowner's property with or without permission. Usually that individual is a child. I aplologize for putting a damper on such an excellent project, but it might be a good idea to consult a local attorney to see how building an ice rink may impact you in the future. Also might want to keep your homeowner's policy up to date and see if you are offered protection in the event of an accident. The reality is that children fall and parents sue. Not always but often enough to suggest that a wise homeowner be aware of the consequences of his actions, even seemingly harmless and well-intentioned actions like building a skating rink.


----------



## retired guy 60 (Jun 23, 2009)

Just an afterthought to consider. In the US, insurance companies can: 1. cancel coverage where an attractive nuisance is determined to exist, 2. increase policy rates as a result of the existence of the attractive nusinace, 3. set reasonable conditions for issuing a policy such as building a fence around the attractive nusinace or 3. exclude coverage for any incident involving the attractive nusinace. Some people facing this issue fail to disclose the attractive nusinance but this is not recommended. It amounts to misrepresentation and claims arising from injuries resulting from undisclosed attractive nusinances will not be honored.


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

RG 60guy. I really appreciate your nice comments and also that you are watching out for me. 

Hopfully I don't jinx myself but I'm not worried about any liabilites.

Around here kids get hurt all the time whether they are breaking arms on that great tobbogganing hill out back (thats private property but everyone just goes up whenever they want) falling off their ATV's or horses. Chipping out teeth from a too deep a dive in the pool or pond. Mostly, you just yell at your kid for being a rude houseguest and getting their blood on someone else's property.

Seriously, there is not a lot of litigation going on up here. In fact, I've never known anyone to get sued or to do the sueing in an accident. Just the same I took your advice and consulted my brother who is a lawyer out west. 
He said " there is an assumption of risk that people, even kids, take when they engage in various activites"

My own personal house rule is under 16 wears a helmet


----------



## rossfingal (Mar 20, 2011)

That's good to know creeper!
When I show up and fall on my face (on your rink) -
I can expect free plastic surgery -
Right?!? 
(OK - at least some hot Cocoa!) 

rossi


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

Like I said we are way too polite to sue each other or get our blood all over other people's stuff.

Health care is free even plastic surgery if its done as a result of an accident. Face lifts and botox are extra

And you my friend can have all the hot chocolate your jolly tummy can hold


----------



## rossfingal (Mar 20, 2011)

Thanks creeper!
I was kidding about the plastic surgery -
I've looked into it - the response was -
Something to the affect:
"It's beyond our abilities - sorry!"
(I wouldn't mind the hot Cocoa, though!!)


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

Well ..if anyone around here is two faced maybe he can give you one of his...

zing..


----------



## rossfingal (Mar 20, 2011)

Thanks creeper!
As far as "faces" go -
I've already got one -
one is enough!
(Trust me on that!)


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

retired guy 60 said:


> creeper,
> Great project, great pictures. I enjoyed your posts.
> I see you are in Ontario. In the US, there is a theory of attractive nusinance which makes the homeowner responsible for injuries (or worse) when an individual is using some recreational thing such as a trampoline or swimming pool on the homeowner's property with or without permission. Usually that individual is a child. I aplologize for putting a damper on such an excellent project, but it might be a good idea to consult a local attorney to see how building an ice rink may impact you in the future. Also might want to keep your homeowner's policy up to date and see if you are offered protection in the event of an accident. The reality is that children fall and parents sue. Not always but often enough to suggest that a wise homeowner be aware of the consequences of his actions, even seemingly harmless and well-intentioned actions like building a skating rink.


Good advice. 

I worked with a woman, years ago, who was taking her son to her mom's house one wintry, cold, icy morning. Her mom babysat her son while she went to work - for free.

Well, there was ice on her mom's front steps that morning, and she (the lady I worked with) slipped on the ice and got hurt. Surprise, surprise! She sued her mom's insurance company and - if I remember right - got some kind of a settlement from them. She said her mom told her to sue them. 

Jan, I'm glad to hear that the people around you have common sense and don't sue their neighbor at every opportunity.


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

Well Barb,

So what happens to the mom's rates??

Barb : 
The tone of some people on this site has caused me severe mental anguish. The trauma left me confused and unable to function. As a result I put on the wrong shoes and then I stubbed my toe. I have begun the litigation process.

Do you think my cheque will arrive in time for a nice southern vacation?


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

You stubbed your toe _after_ you put the shoes on? Woe, you are distressed! :laughing:

What happens to the mom's rates? They probably dropped to $0 per year as it seems like no insurance company would carry her after a stunt like that. But who knows?

You could easily win enough for "A nice southern vacation". But I doubt that Southern Ontario is much warmer than where you live. :smartass:

A few years ago, my uncle wanted to buy the house/lot of land that his mother & father and grandmother & grandfather lived in, in the early 1900's. In the city of Detroit. Which is more like a jungle now and most of the houses in that area have been burned down and the lots cleared.

He lives in California and had no intention of ever doing anything with the property. It was mostly a sentimental thing to him. 

He was advised to not buy the land. If someone got hurt on the land or something, they would probably sue him if they found out a guy from California owned it.


----------



## HandiMandy (May 30, 2010)

I would move to move to Canada in a heartbeat if I could bring my California weather with me.


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

gma2rjc said:


> You stubbed your toe _after_ you put the shoes on? Woe, you are distressed! :laughing:
> 
> I know ..right?
> 
> ...


 
I see a lot of properties and businesses for sale by a numbered company. Usually looks like this Ontario123456
Too bad he couldn't make that work.


----------



## rossfingal (Mar 20, 2011)

creeper said:


> Well Barb,
> 
> So what happens to the mom's rates??
> 
> ...


Sure it will Jan!
The cheque, is in the mail!!
(My advice - don't hold your breath - I don't think a blue face, is your color!)


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

rossfingal said:


> Sure it will Jan!
> The cheque, is in the mail!!
> (My advice - don't hold your breath - I don't think a blue face, is your color!)


 
colour Rossi

:thumbsup:


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

MissKat said:


> I would move to move to Canada in a heartbeat if I could bring my California weather with me.


I am a little biased Miss Kat. 

To me, 6 -8 weeks of intense cold is well worth it. 

Also, I think I'd rather suffer through some deep freezes than earthquakes, hurricanes, droughts, tornadoes, not to mention deadly snakes and spiders.

Plus we have Tim Hortons doughnut shops


----------



## rossfingal (Mar 20, 2011)

You say colour - I say color
You say cheque - I say check
You say tomatoe - I say tomato

You say "Sil vous plais" - I say "If you please"
You say "ehh" - I say "huh"
You say this - I say that
Sacre Bleu, Mon Deux, Carumbah!!! (Sorry about the spelling!)
Donte es la Cervesa? - por favor?!?

Happy Holidays !

"RF"


----------



## hammerlane (Oct 6, 2011)

post #34...nice looking pooch.


----------



## retired guy 60 (Jun 23, 2009)

Sorry, did not wish to cause you mental anguish. Please don't sue me.
In the US, attorney's get around asumption of risk by showing that the injured party is of such tender years or of such low intelligence that he could not be aware of the risks. Therefore, he could not assume the risks. I am not a big fan of the American judicial process. I think it was better when aggrieved parties settled disputes with swords or maybe mud wrestling (could be a great spectator sport as well). In any case, you seem to be living in a more society than mine so please enjoy the fruits of your labor.
Very professionally done project, I might add.


----------



## hammerlane (Oct 6, 2011)

retired guy 60 said:


> In the US, there is a theory of attractive nusinance which makes the homeowner responsible for injuries (or worse) when an individual is using some recreational thing such as a trampoline or swimming pool on the homeowner's property with or without permission.


Retired Guy...you may want to refresh yourself on the duty a homeowner/landowner owes to an invited person vs. the duty owed to a trespasser. Although when a child enters the equation circumstances are looked on it seems in a differing light.


----------



## fixrite (Mar 1, 2009)

All these Lawyers and no guns ...................damn


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

:laughing::laughing::laughing:

Worry not Retired Guy. T'was not you that caused my SEVERE mental anguish. You seem to be on my side

Trust me, there is nothing pro about my project. I just have a lot of spunk and gumption. 

That fight with the tarp just about did me in though. Who knew a tarp could weigh 50 pounds. By the time I yanked that thing into place (and the entire next day) I felt like the poor coyote who gets caught under the roadrunners steam roller.


----------



## retired guy 60 (Jun 23, 2009)

hammerlane;
You are correct that a homeowner owes his guests a higher standard of care than trespassers but even trespassers have rights. There have been many cases where for instance a kid has enterred a homeowner's pool at night w/o permission and drowned or hit his head on the bottom of the pool and suffered spinal compression resulting in paralysis. The homeowner was held responsible if not fully than in part for a portion of the damages. Here are some typical reasons cited by the court: 1, no fence 2. fence too low 3. gate unlocked 4. no warning notice. 
Another situation. You (homeowner) dig a deep hole hoping to put in a septic tank. You neither place boards over the hole nor fence around the hole. A trespasser falls in at night (assume there is no outdoor lighting) and dies. Again, homeowner is liable.
I read about cases such as these and in law school and although it was years ago, I doubt things have changed much.
In any case, let's get back to DIY projects. Much more interesting.


----------



## hammerlane (Oct 6, 2011)

Point I was trying to make is just because someone gets hurt on your property, you are not automatically liable. Yes we can argue this for the next day. Back to DIY or football now.


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

Back to pictures of my guy.
He has the greatest personality. Loyal, smart and gentle, but he would stand in front of a train if he thought I wanted him to.


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

creeper said:


> ........ but he would stand in front of a* train *if he thought I wanted him to.


That's because you have him well _trained_..... get it? :laughing: :huh: :whistling2:
He sure is a handsome puppy!

The talk about liability reminds me of the case a while back where a thief broke into someone's garage while the family was gone for a few days or longer (sorry, I don't remember all of the details). He couldn't get back out of the garage, so was stuck in there for a long time - days? 

He ended up suing the homeowner and...... sorry, I don't remember who the judge ruled in favor of.


----------



## drtbk4ever (Dec 29, 2008)

Looking forward to seeing the completed rink. I wish we could send you some of the cold weather we have been getting. We've only had a couple days near or above freezing for the last month and a half. And about a foot and a half of snow. 

Love the Dog photos. Sometimes you have to wonder just what they are thinking as they stare at you.

Here is a shot of one local rink that was created here last year. Notice the garden tractor zamboni and the all important boards to prevent pucks from being lost in snow drifts or breaking the neighbours windows.


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

While I just absolutely love the idea of this private rink thing, I'll go to the coast and hang out on the beach.


Sadly I will not be looking at beach babes as they're not dumb enough to be out there in the not so balmy weather....


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

drtbk4ever said:


> Looking forward to seeing the completed rink. I wish we could send you some of the cold weather we have been getting. We've only had a couple days near or above freezing for the last month and a half. And about a foot and a half of snow.
> 
> Love the Dog photos. Sometimes you have to wonder just what they are thinking as they stare at you.
> 
> Here is a shot of one local rink that was created here last year. Notice the garden tractor zamboni and the all important boards to prevent pucks from being lost in snow drifts or breaking the neighbours windows.


 

What a great rink. Looks like you took out at least one neighbours fence. Did you all take turns clearing and flooding or did it just turn out to be a late night gathering spot for the men to sneak a beer and a smoke:laughing:

Many a puck turn up in the spring


Not gonna be a white christmas according to Dave at Enviroment Canada, at least not for central and south Ontario. 9 degrees today and tomorrow.

I'm filling it anyway. Experience tells me New Years is when the cold blast sets in.


----------



## drtbk4ever (Dec 29, 2008)

It was featured in a contest our local TV station ran.

And yeah, they took out a portion of the fence. It is darn close to the houses so I hope the kids kept the puck inside the rink.

Plus nine sure isn't going to be helping with your rink. i think i just heard the weather person say minus 30 around Christmas around here. I sure hope they are wrong about that. That is even too cold for Frosty.


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

minus 30 c is very close to minus 30 f . I'm not entirely sure at which point the two merge, but it is definitely too cold to be outdoors. i can't tolerate much past minus 20

Exposed skin freezes in less than a minute


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

Just beware of the changes that occur with backyard outdoor rink.

When I lived in Michigan a guy down the street put in a backyard rink for the kids (1x12s around the outside and ice). Eventually, he had a real hockey rink (scaled down) with full nets (not the pond hockey low goals), full height boards and 6 poles with lights and some netting to keep the pucks on the property.

The neighbors did complain about the lights late at night or before school in the morning. He also had a problem when his younger daughters started skated and wanted their own time plus a sound system.

Fortunately, there were finally some indoor sheets of ice that removed the pressure on the backyard rink, but they got overloaded in the fall and cold weather.

In MN (Twin cities area), there are plenty of indoors sheets (most available any time for rentals), but the demand is too great for the wanna be future NHLers, that quit college after 2 years to sign up into the system. Starting college is a great way to get good ice time.

Dick


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

Leaves are sure to find their way into the rink. That leaf skimmer sure is handy to fetch them out. Notice how its already sitting on the surface ice. Best crack that open and get the leave out before its too late.

WE just may be skating before christmas


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

What? You're going to skate on it with those sharp blades and scratch that nice shiny ice?! :whistling2:


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

good idea...I should turn it into a curling rink or ball hockey instead. Its a hassle dragging the hose out to flood it anyway and for 2 bucks we can skate over at the arena:wink:


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

The rinks are popping up everywhere. This church is building one on the front lawn. They are located right across from the arena. I think its going to be a busy place. 

They've got the right idea with the water truck. I've had the garden hose running for days


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

We have an area that has about 20 sheets outdoors (over soccer fields) and they are busy except for those than want to go to artificial ice for the future (college scholarships, NHL, etc). The cold ice is hard and can be slow in comparison to the indoor unless the skater has the strength since there is no thin film of water between the ice and blades when they slide.

The curling sheets will never allow a skate on them because they require accuracy and precision.

Pond hockey is the popular sport here because there are so many rinks now that it is finally cold, no high boards and lost teeth and just pure skill.

Dick


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

Outdoor ice is really hard on the blades. If you skate regularly between arena's and outdoor rinks you will either need two pairs of skates or plan on getting them sharpened constantly.


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

Speaking of getting sued

A little hard to tell in the dark, but the boards at the deep end are starting to look a little bendy. This rink is taking a LOT more water than I anticipated. 

Cross your fingers we don't have a blow out :laughing::laughing::laughing: Lets see. 4 days of constant water pouring from the hose..rough estimate 20,000 - 25,000 litres of water down the hill and into my neighbours yard and potentially into his finished basement family room.

Its really kind of funny if you stop and think about it. At least from this side of the fence.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

How about a 50,000 lb ice cube sliding down the hill. How funny would that be.


----------



## rossfingal (Mar 20, 2011)

That's an interesting visual, concept!


----------



## fixrite (Mar 1, 2009)

My pool fills up in 2 and a half days running the hose into it. The pool is 80,000 litres


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

Yikes !!


----------



## Coochgrass (Dec 26, 2012)

Great rink - that looks huge!

Nothing better than family fun in the backyard rink. Unless you ever built one you never know how much work (and fun) it can be!

I live in the classic Saskatchewan suburbia (no jokes please lol) and I can only build a ~24'x45' rink. Some good tips you provided thanks, I will have to cover up my red tuck tape next year. I use clear poly but will have to look for white. 

A few tips for other rink builders:
- 500w lights are pretty cheap and work very well for night visibility.
- Portable construction fence placed vertically prevents more pucks from going into neighbor's yard.
- I used to have a real net but the kids would put the puck off the crossbar and once it hit a neighbors house so I just built 2x4 border (goal regulation size) to make sure that doesn't happen anymore.

Hope you get a lot of use this winter. Last year our last day we skated was March 29th!!


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

TA DA...sort of. 

The deep end has frozen nicely, but the shallow end is not ready. Here is a spot in particular that is troublesome. 

I couldn't think of a reason why they couldn't skate on the solid half so on they went.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Looking good--odd that a soft spot would be in the shallower end---


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Looks like fun creeper...The smiles on the Girls faces says it all. Good job. :thumbsup:


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

Mike:
It is odd that the shallow end is taking longer, but that is where I keep adding more water if that makes a difference. Not sure.

Ron:
They did have fun this afternoon. Perhaps I didn't think this thing through though. The friend has gone home and the remaining child is after me now to put my skates on. I don't have the endless energy supply that kids do.:laughing:


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

*Ok, now that’s a really nice home made rink…:thumbsup:*


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

Deeper cold is predicted for later this week, so one last fill up should take care of that trouble spot.

After that the hose comes in doors and all further floodings will be done with the home made zamboni and hot water.


----------



## AndyWRS (Feb 1, 2012)

Enjoyable thread, thanks for sharing. 

That is a lot of water, if i ran the hose for 4 days my water bill would send me to the ER.


----------



## wkearney99 (Apr 8, 2009)

AndyWRS said:


> That is a lot of water, if i ran the hose for 4 days my water bill would send me to the ER.


In many areas you're billed twice for water and sewage. So for watering your lawn, filling hot tubs or an ice rink you end up paying for sewage that doesn't get used. If you're filling stuff like this a lot then it's sometimes worth having a second meter added for 'agricultural' use. That way you're only paying for the water, not the sewage too.


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

Here is the zamboni. Hot water works really well for melting any bumps, but you must work quickly or the hose that is laying on the surface will eat a hole in the ice.


----------



## rossfingal (Mar 20, 2011)

Nice "DIY" Zamboni - Jan!
As far as the hose goes -
I think I would put some 2 inch wide pieces of foam, pipe insulation on it -
to hold the hose off of, the surface of the ice.

Looks kind of cold up there -
They're talking 50 degrees F. this Weds. - down here 

Rossi


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

That sounds like a good idea Ross.

Another great use for that stuff is a garage door sealer instead of that expensive weather stripper. 

I've drilled a few lengths onto the bottom edge of the door. So far its (except one piece) lasted 3 years and it works really well


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

creeper said:


> That sounds like a good idea Ross.
> 
> Another great use for that stuff is a garage door sealer instead of that expensive weather stripper.
> 
> I've drilled a few lengths onto the bottom edge of the door. So far its (except one piece) lasted 3 years and it works really well


That is also a good idea, I will have to do that on my shop door. Another thing I use the pipe insulation for is to stop air around my shop door, my shop door is a roll up not a regular garage door. 

That is really a neat set up you have Jan, I wouldn't have thought of that.


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

Now operating at its fullest potential.. 

After shoveling off a huge dumping of packing snow, they had the nerve to ask if they could play xbox. Lucky for them they were just as happy to hear a firm NO WAY.

My arm is too heavy from shoveling to get a good smack in anyway.. (I'm totally and completely kidding)


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

Thaw, freeze ,thaw again with a terrible wind storm. Poor rink took a beating, but this deep freeze has given the perfect opportunity to repair in a hurry. The wind deposited lots of maple leaves and of course a Tim Hortons bag. O Canada.

These guys are not letting a measly -22c cold snap stop them


----------



## AndyWRS (Feb 1, 2012)

So last week my area hit some much lower temps than normal, i dont recall it being this cold before and i have lived here many years. FYI it was 37 in the mornings, thats +37 mind you, and i just cant imagine how you folks deal with the negative numbers. 

My hat is off to you folks that deal with anything below 40, let alone the negative numbers:thumbsup:


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

Layers. Its all in the layers, and then its actually tolerable. Undershirt, t shirt, sweater, vest then a goosedown jacket. . Two pairs of pants. Scarf over the face if you're walking.

The dog can't take it for more than ten minutes or so. Then he starts lifting his paws.

Sudbury Ontario was -34 to day, so I imagine Red Squirrel over in Timmins was at least that. I don't think there is much difference in -C or -F at that temp.


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

Around here, when the weather warms up to+ 40f you will see people in shorts and tee's. No joke


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Impressive....just down right impressive......

Kids never fail to amaze you.....ice rink in the back yard and they want to play computer games....this past weekend it was in the high 70's....and we get the "Can we play Wii?" Yep, we said it......NO!!!!!!!!!!!!

Nice job Creeper....how much longer will it hold up?


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks Ddawg

its done now..or at least I'm done. Weather will be above zero all week. With actual sunshine. Average seasonal temp are 7 or 8.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

73 here last week and today and tomorrow it is snowing, sounds about right.


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

Thats weird Jim. That we should get the warm while you get the cold. I just watched the weather. 10c or 50 F is predicted for later in the week here. Tonights low is.... ONE DEGREE .ABOVE ZERO>>>>>> HURRAY>>>>

It was 2c here today. All the windows were cracked open all day.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

creeper said:


> Thats weird Jim. That we should get the warm while you get the cold. I just watched the weather. 10c or 50 F is predicted for later in the week here. Tonights low is.... ONE DEGREE .ABOVE ZERO>>>>>> HURRAY>>>>
> 
> It was 2c here today. All the windows were cracked open all day.


On no, you let out all your radon gas......


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

ddawg16 said:


> On no, you let out all your radon gas......


Radon gas vs ccccold 

Eh..I could step off the curb and get hit by a bus at anytime.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

creeper said:


> Radon gas vs ccccold
> 
> Eh..I could step off the curb and get hit by a bus at anytime.


But.....you can see the buss coming.......

Having been 'up North' during winter (Winnipeg, -47.6 deg)....yea, I can see you wanting to open windows when the temp gets above AFC.

I guess I shouldn't mention that in the winter here...I still wear shorts....and still ride a m/c....and still mow the grass...(every 2-3 weeks instead of every week)


----------



## wkearney99 (Apr 8, 2009)

creeper said:


> Radon gas vs ccccold
> 
> Eh..I could step off the curb and get hit by a bus at anytime.


Yeah, but if you're hit by a bus it'd at least be quick, painless and cost the medical system next to nothing. Whereas with cancer you linger forever and end up bankrupt. Better to manage the risk ahead of time, it's a lot cheaper in the long run.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

I think someone missed the intended humor in my Radon comment.........


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

Im rural..no curbs, no bus either, except in the nearest small town. On Tues. and Thurs I think..so I would definitely see it coming if there was one. But I could get half mangled by a combine harvester.

That would be slow and painful and messy.

Cancer on the other hand would be treated by the one of the worlds leading, first class cancer research hospitials, Princess Margaret Hospitial and it would only cost me a few bucks for parking. 

Breathe deep.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

creeper said:


> Breathe deep.


And swallow the air...............


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

ddawg16 said:


> And swallow the air...............


Which would produce another kind of gas altogether


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

Here is whats left of the rink...BYE ..

and here we can actually see lawn....I'm sooo happy...


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Are you going to salvage the side boards and plastic for next year?


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

ddawg16 said:


> Are you going to salvage the side boards and plastic for next year?


Reuse whatever I can..this thing was expensive. Tarp was around $200 (at least...can't remember) But they sure take a beating from blades and pucks.

The boards, most definitely.

last year the neighbours dog got into the backyard and thought it was great fun to prance around in the rink when it had completely melted. Subsequently, that tarp was full of holes grrrr


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

fixrite said:


> My pool fills up in 2 and a half days running the hose into it. The pool is 80,000 litres


How to unload all that water while remaining a good neighbour?:huh:

1...Let the giant ice cube thaw completely and then pump it out into the ditch between the houses. And hope it doesn't find my neighbours basement
or

:whistling2:2...carve out a piece of the board with the sawsall and let out what has thawed so far, and the rest as it comes....while my neighbour is in Cuba....so as to avoid any unnecessary stink eye.


----------



## wkearney99 (Apr 8, 2009)

creeper said:


> ...while my neighbour is in Cuba....so as to avoid any unnecessary stink eye.


Gotta be thinking it'd be better if the neighbor was around, especially if water got in his basement. Otherwise, what, he comes back a week later to find a serious mess? One that could've been pumped out or otherwise diverted but has instead turned into a huge, moldy mess?

Not sayin' it's going to happen but I'd sure want to avoid the chance.

Any possibility of using a hose to siphon it off to somewhere you know it won't cause problems?


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

wkearney99 said:


> Gotta be thinking it'd be better if the neighbor was around, especially if water got in his basement. Otherwise, what, he comes back a week later to find a serious mess? One that could've been pumped out or otherwise diverted but has instead turned into a huge, moldy mess?
> 
> Not sayin' it's going to happen but I'd sure want to avoid the chance.
> 
> Any possibility of using a hose to siphon it off to somewhere you know it won't cause problems?


A moldy mess would not be good. But I wouldn't really let that happen.

Pumping it out was in option 1. It would have to wait for the total thaw and would probably still produce the stink eye.

Option 2 allows for a slower drain, so the flow can follow the grade of the swale out to the larger ditch in front


----------

